Show HN: Turn Google Sheets into a live data workbench for CRM data - randyd
======
randyd
Hey all -- I'm cofounder at Demand Sage and I'm excited to share our new
product with the community and I'd love any feedback!

Demand Sage is a completely free Google Sheets add-on that connects Sheets to
HubSpot and then packs sheets full of features like automatically updating
data, pre-built reports, dashboards, and flexible data building blocks,
including the ability to write SQL queries via sheets formulas.

We're live on ProductHunt today, check it out if you'd like to read a bit
more: [https://www.producthunt.com/posts/demand-sage-for-
hubspot](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/demand-sage-for-hubspot)

------
DanInTokyo
I use this with the Google Analytics Sheets plug-in to build full-funnel views
that update automatically (well, the GA plugin updates when I run it, but
that's so simple it might as well be auto)

------
abuggia
This makes so much sense. With Salesforce or HubSpot, I usually end up pulling
data into Google Sheets to get the answers I need. Demand Sage feels like the
right level of flexibility and automation.

------
jon918
This is cool, I like the practicality and flexibility of being able to work
with the data in Google Sheets without having to do any manual syncing.

------
pistachio
it's been so much fun talking to old friends in the @HubSpot universe about
this launch this week - right away they "get it" on how much time this would
save them. a pleasure to work on this project.

------
dwightc
google-sheets-as-an-app seems to make a ton of sense given you could write
other scripts on top of all this + easily connect to apps ... really neat!

